# Manejar mejor el ARES



## Meta (Ago 13, 2011)

Hola:

Usando el Proteus ISIS para este circuito proveniente de aquí,  quiero lograr de una forma más cómoda posible manejar el ARES. Cada vez  que diseño algún circuito aunque sea simple, termino con quebraderos de  cabeza por el tema de que no encuentra su encapsulado requerido y debo  buscar y buscar.

¿Cuál es la mejor manera para que no te pase estas cosas?







Zoom.

Muchas veces me da por optar para hacer la PCB con otro programa.

Por ejemplo, para el boton del Reset del PIC uso el micropulsadores que muestra abajo y son de 4 pines que van directos al circuito impreso. ¿Cómo se llama para localizarlo?






Saludo.


----------



## markitosb (Ene 8, 2012)

amigo tendras el  codigo hex del diagrama de tu temporisador   se  ve  interesante grasias por  su respuesta


----------



## neukelkm (Ene 8, 2012)

amigo, tienes qe buscar unas librerias que andan por la web que te brindan un gran numero de componentes, cabe destacar que tu puedes crear tus propios encapsulados.. especifica un poco mejor que necesitas... tal ves pueda ayudarte ya que uso mucho proteus..


----------



## xtudioxcreativo (Mar 7, 2012)

Buenas a todos me gustaria saber como se conecta ese tipo de pulsador. Yo he intentado pero se me comporta como si fuera un pulsador normalmente cerrado. En la tienda me lo vendieron como normalmente abierto. Gracias y disculpa la pregunta si es estupida.


----------



## BKAR (Mar 7, 2012)

hola
tiene 4 patitas::
de las cuales 2 son comunes de lado...
si als volteas veras una franja de relieve..la cual indica qeu hay 2 pares comunes
cuando se activa el "pulsador" todas las patitas(4) estan conectadas
cuadno esta abierto hay 2 pares de patitas comunes entre si
usa tu multimetro en prueba de continuidad o diodos y fijate cual es cual-----


----------

